# Caging Queen for mite control?



## beeup (Apr 10, 2010)

Will caging queen for a week with one of those introdution queen cages be enough to break brood cycle?


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I guess it really depends on how long the mites live. They could re-infest.
Research the life cycle of the mite to see. Normally a split, which is said to break the mites life cycle is a month long process before new eggs will be laid. A week might not be long enough.


----------

